# MoCA confusion



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

So I've been looking into getting MoCA and have to admit to being a little confused. I'm an IT guy, but not a network guy so some of this stuff is a little confusing to me.

At my main TV I've got a new Elite (with the built in MoCA bridge). That's also where my Comcast cable modem and wireless router are.

My second TV just has a Tivo Series 3 connected by wifi.

I know that the Elite has a bridge, but for the life of me can't figure out how to connect the wires. It seems like standard moca set up is that my coax would come from the wall into a 3rd party bridge, then out to the cable modem (coax). Cable modem via cat5 to the wireless router. Coax out from moca bridge to Tivo.

2nd Tivo would have coax out from wall to 2nd MoCa device, then coax out from that to the Tivo.

But since the new Tivo has the bridge built in, which devices would this eliminate? Since it's connected to the same jack as my cable modem does it really help me? I could see it eliminating the device at the 2nd jack but don't really see how it could go inline at the main TV.

If you can help my confusion, thanks!


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Found this picture that fairly well explains what it would look like (without the built in MoCA bridge). Just trying to figure out what enabling the internal bridge would buy me. Thanks!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

jhjones75 said:


> Found this picture that fairly well explains what it would look like (without the built in MoCA bridge). Just trying to figure out what enabling the internal bridge would buy me. Thanks!


I am no expert, but the way I understand it is that the Tivo Bridge will substitute #1 in the first picture. You will still need adapters for the rest of the locations.


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

jhjones75 said:


> So I've been looking into getting MoCA and have to admit to being a little confused. I'm an IT guy, but not a network guy so some of this stuff is a little confusing to me.
> 
> At my main TV I've got a new Elite (with the built in MoCA bridge). That's also where my Comcast cable modem and wireless router are.
> 
> ...


If you're going to use the bridge in the Elite:

use a splitter on the cable from the wall, then run a coax to elite & a coax to cable modem
Result, no MoCA adapter required at this TiVo.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've already got a splitter running from the coax in the wall between the cable modem and the Elite. What would that buy me?

Seems like if I bought the device in the picture it bypasses the need for having the splitter (and doesn't even use the MoCA bridge in the Elite).

I think if I was using the Elite in my bedroom, it would bypass the need for the extra device there, but having it in my main room means I won't even use the built-in MOCA, right? Because I need to have the device go out to my cable modem?


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

buys you nothing if you don't have MoCA tied into your lan at another loction in your network.

if you want to tie MoCA in at the cable modem location, you need another MoCA device here.

Next question is what MoCA device are you planning to use?...the diagram looks like Netgear...which I just installed last night, as it has the built-in diplexer.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you! 

So if I moved my cable modem and inbound coax connection to elsewhere in the house, and enabled MoCA on the Elite, would I be able to put the ethernet connection from the Tivo into the uplink port of a hub and serve other devices that are connected to the main TV (i.e. xbox, ps3, etc)?


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

jhjones75 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So if I moved my cable modem and inbound coax connection to elsewhere in the house, and enabled MoCA on the Elite, would I be able to put the ethernet connection from the Tivo into the uplink port of a hub and serve other devices that are connected to the main TV (i.e. xbox, ps3, etc)?


I wish, I have the same issue....appears you can't use the ethernet on the Elite if using onboard MoCA...will confirm that tonight.

If not, I'll have to add another device at the Elite for my other Ethernet devices.

Edit: MoCA on the Elite "is" bridging my other devices via Ethernet.


----------



## jhjones75 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. Just means I won't be able to use the built-in MoCA. Thanks again!


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Cspot said:


> I wish, I have the same issue....appears you can't use the ethernet on the Elite if using onboard MoCA...will confirm that tonight.
> 
> If not, I'll have to add another device at the Elite for my other ethernet devices.


Not true. You can use both MoCA and Ethernet at the same time. They will simply be bridged. I'm doing that now to bridge my Internet router to all of my MoCA adapters through the Elite.


----------



## bsd (Sep 30, 2002)

Question on a similar topic. Do I need special splitters to split the cable from the wall to the cable modem and the MoCa device near my router. I think I saw something saying that the splitter has to have an upper range of 2Ghtz, but typical (cheap) splitters have an upper range of 1Ghtz. Thoughts?

Also, I assume there is no difference between a satellite splitter and a cable splitter. Is that right? The satellite splitter that I found at Radio Shack has an upper range of 2 Ghtz.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

My cable runs are all straight to the outside and are connected to a BDA-S4 amp. 

I don't do SAT, but from what I've read, SAT and cable splitters are different.


----------



## bsd (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks. Anyone using MoCa know if a 1Ghtz Cable splitter will work or whether I need to find a 2Ghtz cable splitter?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

bsd said:


> Thanks. Anyone using MoCa know if a 1Ghtz Cable splitter will work or whether I need to find a 2Ghtz cable splitter?


I use actiontec/verizon moca with 1Ghz splitters....
They work fine. 1Ghz splitters don't stop working a 1Ghz.
The moca on my system are at 1.15 Ghz.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I got a tip today on another forum. If you have a weak cable signal, use a diplexer instead of a spilitter. A diplexer looks just like a splitter except it will say "satellite" on one of the outputs.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

shamilian said:


> I use actiontec/verizon moca with 1Ghz splitters....
> They work fine. 1Ghz splitters don't stop working a 1Ghz.
> The moca on my system are at 1.15 Ghz.


I had problems with my Fios system when I had too many 1GHz splitters. My line from the ONT was split 5 ways to a 1GHz, then I split it again at my TV with a 1GHz splitter and I had a signal degradation issue. Once I substituted the 5 way and the 2 way splitters with the 2GHz splitter it worked great. So as long as you don't split them more than once with a 1 GHz splitter, it should/might be fine.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

rage777 said:


> I had problems with my Fios system when I had too many 1GHz splitters. My line from the ONT was split 5 ways to a 1GHz, then I split it again at my TV with a 1GHz splitter and I had a signal degradation issue. Once I substituted the 5 way and the 2 way splitters with the 2GHz splitter it worked great. So as long as you don't split them more than once with a 1 GHz splitter, it should/might be fine.


You may have just had a bad / cheap splitter.....or you may be using a higher channel.

I just checked my router and it can be configured to one of 8 channels starting at 1.15Ghz up to 1.5Ghz.

All the video is below 1ghz, it is only moca that is above 1ghz.

My signals are so hot that I have to attenuate them (for the tivo) after splitting them 2 or 3 times....


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Cspot said:


> I wish, I have the same issue....appears you can't use the ethernet on the Elite if using onboard MoCA...will confirm that tonight.
> 
> If not, I'll have to add another device at the Elite for my other Ethernet devices.
> 
> Edit: MoCA on the Elite "is" bridging my other devices via Ethernet.


I saw your post about using the Netgear MCAB1001 coax adapters with your Tivos .. I'm doing that too ... I'm using Time Warner for Internet/TV and Phone service. THe main connection to Time Warner will be in Location #1 with my PC and Router .. My HDTV's are in Location #2 and #3. Both of these have Tivo PRemier boxes.

What kind and how many splitters do I need in each location?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Cspot said:


> buys you nothing if you don't have MoCA tied into your lan at another loction in your network.
> 
> if you want to tie MoCA in at the cable modem location, you need another MoCA device here.
> 
> Next question is what MoCA device are you planning to use?...the diagram looks like Netgear...which I just installed last night, as it has the built-in diplexer.


Explain Diplexer? ..


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Cspot said:


> I wish, I have the same issue....appears you can't use the ethernet on the Elite if using onboard MoCA...will confirm that tonight.
> 
> If not, I'll have to add another device at the Elite for my other Ethernet devices.
> 
> Edit: MoCA on the Elite "is" bridging my other devices via Ethernet.


It _should_ bridge your other devices, right? I've never used MoCA, but providing a LAN connection that way should be an alternative to providing it via an Ethernet cable. You wouldn't connect to your router both ways, but if you provide your Elite a LAN connection via MoCA, you should then be able to run an Ethernet cable from the Elite to your Blu-ray player (for example) to provide it with a connection. Or am I missing something?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

xberk said:


> Explain Diplexer? ..


Diplexers combine and subsequently split cable and satellite signals and allow both to travel from point A to point B over a single coax cable.

So you have your cable and SAT sources go into a diplexer - 2 inputs -> one output - run the cable to your TV into another diplexer - 1 input -> 2 outputs.

It justs save you the trouble of pulling an extra coax and lets you use an existing wiring scheme. Of course this assumes that you are using both cable and SAT.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>>Of course this assumes that you are using both cable and SAT.

I'm not. I'll just have cable. I ordered 2 of the MCAB1001 Ethernet-Coax adapters. This will give me 4 adapters as they come in pairs. Cost is even a bit less that using Tivo Wireless Adapters. I think it's the best way to network the Tivo Premiers if you already have your house wired with coax. 

Would you agree?


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

xberk said:


> >>Of course this assumes that you are using both cable and SAT.
> 
> I'm not. I'll just have cable. I ordered 2 of the MCAB1001 Ethernet-Coax adapters. This will give me 4 adapters as they come in pairs. Cost is even a bit less that using Tivo Wireless Adapters. I think it's the best way to network the Tivo Premiers if you already have your house wired with coax.
> 
> Would you agree?


I agree, but you asked and I answered.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

i am still confused.... so if i enable MOCA on the Tivo, do i still need the 2nd MOCA box before the tivo box? or do i only need the first MOCA box before my router and Tivo interprets the signal? 

i just received the Netgear model.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

xbr23 said:


> i am still confused.... so if i enable MOCA on the Tivo, do i still need the 2nd MOCA box before the tivo box? or do i only need the first MOCA box before my router and Tivo interprets the signal?
> 
> i just received the Netgear model.


I assume you have an Elite Tivo with MOCA so I would think you don't need an adapter at the Tivo but you would need one at the cable modem and router.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I too am confused on the installation of a moca device.

If I understand the illustration above, the hookup should be:
Assuming the coax from cable/co is split and connected to the cable modem and TiVo, at this point.

coax from cable/co connects to moca device.
coax from moca device connects to cable modem.
RG45 eithernet cable connects cable modem to network router; RG45 cable connects network router to moca device.

coax cable (currently connected to TiVo Elite) remains unchanged; just enable the moca feature within TiVo.

I am understanding that a moca device saves running a separate RG45 cable from router to TiVo.

Yes/No?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Teeps said:


> I too am confused on the installation of a moca device.
> 
> If I understand the illustration above, the hookup should be:
> Assuming the coax from cable/co is split and connected to the cable modem and TiVo, at this point.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Teeps said:


> I too am confused on the installation of a moca device.
> 
> If I understand the illustration above, the hookup should be:
> Assuming the coax from cable/co is split and connected to the cable modem and TiVo, at this point.
> ...


I've never used MoCA, but that doesn't sound right to me. I think that you would want the MoCA device between the splitter and the TiVo Elite, presumably nearer the splitter. Network connectivity is carried by Ethernet cable from the router to the MoCA device, which puts it onto the (presumably longer) coax run to the Elite. The Elite accepts the network connection from the coax via its built-in MoCA device, uses it, and (I would hope) makes it available at its RJ45 port so that other network devices can be remotely connected.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Yes.


This is good news. Moca sounds much better than having to buy a TiVo certified wireless adapter. Or, having to connect yet another cable, that has to be run from one end of my house to the other, to TiVo Elite.

Now, if I can connect my HTPC to the internet via (RG45) eithernet cable to the TiVo Elite I will be really happy.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Teeps said:


> This is good news. Moca sounds much better than having to buy a TiVo certified wireless adapter. Or, having to connect yet another cable, that has to be run from one end of my house to the other, to TiVo Elite.
> 
> Now, if I can connect my HTPC to the internet via (RG45) eithernet cable to the TiVo Elite I will be really happy.


I don't have my cable TV connection in yet .. but I do have the internet coming in on cable .. I really wanted to test my new MOCA Netgear MCA1001 boxes... I tried a MOCA hookup just with the internet signal.

I split the internet signal with a 2 way splitter. That gave me two coax runs for the internet signal.

The first Coax from the splitter went to the Internet modem and then my router:
Coax to MOCA box IN ... then MOCA box COAX out to the Cable Internet Modem COAX IN
Then Cable Internet modem via Ethernet out to the WAN port on my router
Then from my router, out one of the LAN ports to the MOCA box Ethernet ..

The second coax from the splitter went like this:
Coax to second MOCA Box IN 
Ethernet from MOCA box to TIVO Premier.

It worked. I had internet connection to the TIVO without having a TV connection. When I get the cable TV hooked up, the same coax will carry both signals on the coax throughout the house.

Currently I have Directv .. I tried to run the signal through the same coax being used by the Directv .. doesn't work. Frequencies are wrong (I think they overlap) for my Netgear MCA1001 .. My equipment will only work with cable or with coax that has no conflicting signal running in it ..

This can be confusing .. I hope I got this right.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Teeps said:


> This is good news. Moca sounds much better than having to buy a TiVo certified wireless adapter. Or, having to connect yet another cable, that has to be run from one end of my house to the other, to TiVo Elite.
> 
> Now, if I can connect my HTPC to the internet via (RG45) eithernet cable to the TiVo Elite I will be really happy.


I actually purchased some cheapo Verizon Actiontec routers on ebay to use in bridge mode (I don't have an Elite). I hooked up my whole house and for the most part it has worked out great. The Coax was already in every room in the house so it didn't require any wiring.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> I actually purchased some cheapo Verizon Actiontec routers on ebay to use in bridge mode (I don't have an Elite). I hooked up my whole house and for the most part it has worked out great. The Coax was already in every room in the house so it didn't require any wiring.


So in your case you had to connect the moca adapters to your TiVo with RG45 cable, right?

In the case of an Elite the moca device built in making the TiVo the adapter, if I'm understanding it correctly.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Teeps said:


> So in your case you had to connect the moca adapters to your TiVo with RG45 cable, right?
> 
> In the case of an Elite the moca device built in making the TiVo the adapter, if I'm understanding it correctly.


Correct. I still needed an rg45 cable. The difference is that I needed a 3 ft one vs a 50 ft one I would have needed to connect it directly to my main router.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

jhjones75 said:


> Found this picture that fairly well explains what it would look like (without the built in MoCA bridge). Just trying to figure out what enabling the internal bridge would buy me. Thanks!


I get that your first MoCA is a device which must be fed a Ethernet connection.(Modem or Modem-->Router)

If you go Ethernet from the second rooms MoCA to a network switch, it'll work to connect multi-devices?

Same would go for any other rooms has long as you have a MoCA in the room?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

If I had an Elite in a room I would go Ethernet out to a Switch for other multi-devices?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Yes, you can connect a switch to the MoCA-connected Elite and provide data to multiple devices.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

*My setup for the MCA1001 (Time Warner SoCal) will not connect like this:*









In order to get my 30mps Internet & Digital Telephone running, I had to use 2 splitters, one of them 2ghz and the other 1ghz.

*MOCA setup with MCA1001 with Time Warner So Cal..*
Internet & Digital Telephone Cable >2 way splitter 2ghz> MCA1001 Cable + 2 way Splitter 1ghz >Digital Telephone + Internet 30mps Modem

So the cable is split first to the MCA1001 with a 2ghz splitter and then again with a 1ghz splitter to feed the Digital Telephone and the 30mps Internet Modem.

I know you are suppose to feed the cable directly into the MCA1001 and then out of the MCA1001 again to feed the other devices. But I could not get that to work at all. It's like something happens to the signal coming out ... ?? My setup avoids the Cable out on the MCA1001.

This setup works fine and gives me a solid Ethernet LAN connection (via the Coax adapters) in two areas of the house. Luckily, these areas are where I wanted my two TIVO Premiere units. But two other areas where I might want to feed a LAN signal do not work at all. I'm thinking this might have to do with splitters in the cable box outside not being 2ghz. I'll see about those later.

Has anyone else seen a problem like this with MCA1001? ..


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

xberk said:


> *
> 
> I know you are suppose to feed the cable directly into the MCA1001 and then out of the MCA1001 again to feed the other devices. But I could not get that to work at all. It's like something happens to the signal coming out ... ?? My setup avoids the Cable out on the MCA1001.
> 
> *


*

Responding to my own post just for the record and those searching for help/information on setting up a MOCA network. WHICH I RECOMMEND ! 

I was able to get things working the way Netgear says they should.  I am now feeding the Time Warner cable directly into the MCA1001 "cable in" and then using the "cable out" to feed a 1gzh splitter that then splits the signal, one to the digital telephone modem and the other to the Cable Internet Modem. I discovered the reason I could not get it to working this way before. Apparently, one out of my four MCA1001 was not set properly at the factory or I inadvertently changed its settings. ( I did hook one of the boxes up directly to my PC to look at the configuration possibles .. maybe I messed it up) .. Just happens I choose that box to feed the Internet Modem and Digital phone. I decided to try a "reset" of that box to the factory defaults. This is easy to do by pressing the reset button for 10 seconds. That was it. So no changes were necessary. In effect, I am saying the MCA1001 Netgear Coax Adapters should work with any cable TV / Internet / Telephone service right out of the box and do not require a 2 ghz splitter (inside the house anyway) -- at least in my case.

The other way I hooked things up worked, but this should be even better as I've eliminated one of the splitters which means a stronger signal all around.*


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had no trouble with using 1ghz splitters with the MCA1001's, but I did notice that I can't have any powered amplifiers/splitters in between them. I placed a powered amp at the cable line coming from the outside, then put a MoCA filter on it to prevent the MoCA signal from trying to go out to the amp and the cable system. This setup still gives me enough signal to run 4 TiVo's, a cable company DVR, and a cable modem. I don't have a cable telephone modem since I use Vonage. MRV transfers are approximately 8 times faster than they were on 802.11n wireless.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Arcady said:


> I have had no trouble with using 1ghz splitters with the MCA1001's, but I did notice that I can't have any powered amplifiers/splitters in between them. I placed a powered amp at the cable line coming from the outside, then put a MoCA filter on it to prevent the MoCA signal from trying to go out to the amp and the cable system. This setup still gives me enough signal to run 4 TiVo's, a cable company DVR, and a cable modem. I don't have a cable telephone modem since I use Vonage. MRV transfers are approximately 8 times faster than they were on 802.11n wireless.


Can you share the exact equipment you used? I'm new to all this after the last ten years with Directv and Series 2 TIVO.. Which power amp? Which MOCA filter? I wasn't aware of the power amp or the MOCA filter. All of us can use a stronger signal. ... And is this something the cable company is ok with?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

xberk said:


> And is this something the cable company is ok with?


I don't think it matters what your cable company thinks. It's your COAX and your equipment. How you choose to distribute content via your own private local network is none of their business.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> I don't think it matters what your cable company thinks. It's your COAX and your equipment. How you choose to distribute content via your own private local network is none of their business.


From Arcady's description, I'm not sure where this powered amp and MOCA filter goes .. inside the house or outside?

>>I placed a powered amp at the cable line coming from the outside, then put a MoCA filter on it to prevent the MoCA signal from trying to go out to the amp and the cable system.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Where the cable enters the house, I installed a powered amp. The one I used can be found here.

After that, I installed the MoCA filter. A description of this is on TiVo's site here. Scroll to the bottom of the page. Before I added this, I had trouble with the MoCA network.

So basically, the cable enters the house, goes into the powered amp. From there, one side has a MoCA filter and runs to a 1ghz splitter. The other side runs to a cable company DVR. One side of the splitter outputs to a TiVo Elite, and the other runs to the bedroom. In the bedroom, there is another 1ghz splitter. One side runs to a MoCA adapter and through that to a TiVo Premiere. The other side runs to the den. In the den, there is yet another 1ghz splitter. One side connects to the cable modem and the other other side runs through a MoCA adapter to a TiVo HD. The MoCA adapter in this room is connected to my router, which is of course connected to the cable modem via ethernet. The TiVo HD in this room is wired by ethernet since it is next to the router.

So basically with this setup, there are three splitters. Without the amp at the entry to the house, there was not enough signal at the end of the chain. You cannot place a powered amp in the middle of the MoCA section of the cable. That's why I can put the cable company DVR off that first leg of the run at the amp, since it doesn't need MoCA. I could also put one in the den after the MoCA adapter if I needed more signal for the TiVo HD.

I hope this description helps. Just ask if you want to know anything else.


----------



## Cspot (May 25, 2001)

I'm doing somewhat the same, but no filter and I'm using the Motorola BDA-S4. The Elite didn't want to pair up with the Netgear's, so I put a Netgear at the Elite as well.

This had nothing to do with the amplifier as I had this issue prior to installation of the amplifier.

So my setup is 1 Netgear at the Premiere, 1 at the Elite, and 1 at my cable modem.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Cspot said:


> *The Elite didn't want to pair up with the Netgear's, so I put a Netgear at the Elite as well.*


I don't have an Elite, but seems to me that Elite MOCA is designed to pair up with another Elite unit for transfers between machines. So you'd still need some kind of Ethernet signal to the Elite units to carry the necessary Internet Signal to the Elite units. Or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Cspot said:


> I'm doing somewhat the same, but no filter and I'm using the Motorola BDA-S4. The Elite didn't want to pair up with the Netgear's, so I put a Netgear at the Elite as well.
> 
> This had nothing to do with the amplifier as I had this issue prior to installation of the amplifier.
> 
> So my setup is 1 Netgear at the Premiere, 1 at the Elite, and 1 at my cable modem.


Maybe there is a setting issue with the Netgear. When I tested my DLink MoCA adapters with the Elite. They are normally connected between each other. I just took a splitter and connected one output to the Elite and one to the Dlink. Then I had connectivity between both Dlinks and the Elite without me having to do a thing.


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

xberk said:


> I don't have an Elite, but seems to me that Elite MOCA is designed to pair up with another Elite unit for transfers between machines. So you'd still need some kind of Ethernet signal to the Elite units to carry the necessary Internet Signal to the Elite units. Or am I getting this wrong?


That's correct.. you're getting it wrong. 

In my area of FiOS territory, everything Verizon provides is MOCA. Their DVRs are MOCA, and the ROUTER they provide acts as the MOCA / ETHERNET bridge.

Inside the ONT is the MOCA "Head end."

So setting up the Premiere Elite was a snap... I just coiled up the Ethernet Cat5e cable from the old S3 and packed it away... No need for the UTP cable. EVERYTHING is done via MOCA, including its access to the internet.

The MOCA diagnostics say I average 220 megabits per second estimated.

If you do not have MOCA integral to your network at home, you would need a MOCA bridge, *OR* use the UTP. But not both.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

oViTynoT said:


> That's correct.. you're getting it wrong.
> 
> In my area of FiOS territory, everything Verizon provides is MOCA. Their DVRs are MOCA, and the ROUTER they provide acts as the MOCA / ETHERNET bridge.
> 
> ...


xberk doesn't have Verizon. He has TWC.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Lets see if I have this correct

If have your Cable Modem and TiVo Elite in the same room. You would need a MoCA bridge cause the elite has now way to pass through your Network and cable service{coax out] 

Plus, for this to work you would have to split coming out of the MoCA bridge so you can feed the other rooms, and the Elite. 

All the other rooms just need a MoCA bridge to change your Network feed from the coax to the Ethernet cabling. In a perfect world, you should be able to put a wireless router and/or powerline adapter in any room.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Lets see if I have this correct
> 
> If have your Cable Modem and TiVo Elite in the same room. You would need a MoCA bridge cause the elite has now way to pass through your Network and cable service{coax out]
> 
> ...


MOCA confusion continues. Strange that something that is so easy to hookup should be so confusing. I suppose it's that we don't discuss these things with any clarity since many of us have different providers, different systems and different terminology. Easy to get confused.

Meanwhile, my MOCA network is running fast and solid. The Time Warner techs who did my install were skeptical that it would work at all and I thought it would only work if I replaced the Time Warner 1ghz splitters with 2ghz ones. They were wrong. It works. And I was wrong. The 1ghz splitters did not need to be replaced. It must be that the Netgear MCA1001 can work below 1ghz .. MUST BE SO. I'm using (4) MCA1001's. One at the Cable modem and the other three at television set locations. None of these needed to be configured in anyway. They worked right out of the box. My longest cable run is about 150-175' .. So far no need for an amplifier on the cable line .. Loving that MOCA for now !! And Loving my TIVO Premiers. Just paid for Lifetime service on both of them. LONG LIVE TIVO !! (at least until I get my money's worth)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

xberk said:


> MOCA confusion continues. Strange that something that is so easy to hookup should be so confusing. I suppose it's that we don't discuss these things with any clarity since many of us have different providers, different systems and different terminology. Easy to get confused.
> 
> Meanwhile, my MOCA network is running fast and solid. The Time Warner techs who did my install were skeptical that it would work at all and I thought it would only work if I replaced the Time Warner 1ghz splitters with 2ghz ones. They were wrong. It works. And I was wrong. The 1ghz splitters did not need to be replaced. It must be that the Netgear MCA1001 can work below 1ghz .. MUST BE SO. I'm using (4) MCA1001's. One at the Cable modem and the other three at television set locations. None of these needed to be configured in anyway. They worked right out of the box. My longest cable run is about 150-175' .. So far no need for an amplifier on the cable line .. Loving that MOCA for now !! And Loving my TIVO Premiers. Just paid for Lifetime service on both of them. LONG LIVE TIVO !! (at least until I get my money's worth)


I completely agree. For anyone who has issues with Wireless at home, MoCa is the way to go. It is super easy and super cheap to setup.

I had a wireless access point that I had to restart at least once a day. About a week ago decided to ditch the access point and enable the wireless settings on my Verizon Actiontec router (that is running in bridge mode over MoCa). I now get a perfect wireless signal in that part of the house and I haven't had to reboot anything in over a week.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have an S3 that is still connected wirelessly and a FIOS network.

Can I connect the S3 via moCa and if so, what do I need? Just a moCa bridge at the TiVo?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I have an S3 that is still connected wirelessly and a FIOS network.
> 
> Can I connect the S3 via moCa and if so, what do I need? Just a moCa bridge at the TiVo?


Yup. I highly recommend just buying a Verizon Actiontec router on eBay. It's am easy setup and really cheap.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

bradleys said:


> I have an S3 that is still connected wirelessly and a FIOS network.
> 
> Can I connect the S3 via moCa and if so, what do I need?
> 
> Just a moCa bridge at the TiVo?


If I am understanding MoCA Confusion correctly:
Yes.
You will need 2 MoCA "adapters"; one at the cable modem and one at the TiVo S3.

The TiVo Elite has a built-in MoCA adapter. So an external MoCA adapter is only necessary at the cable modem...


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Teeps said:


> If I am understanding MoCA Confusion correctly:
> Yes.
> You will need 2 MoCA "adapters"; one at the cable modem and one at the TiVo S3.
> 
> The TiVo Elite has a built-in MoCA adapter. So an external MoCA adapter is only necessary at the cable modem...


He won't need two if he has the FiOS actiontec router. It's the MOCA bridge already at the internet end. He'd just need one for the TiVo end.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Elite is a MoCa Bridge (no extra MoCa equipment is necessary). Verizon FIOS customers already have a router that is a MoCa bridge.*

I got to give Tivo some credit. Adding MoCa functionality to the Elite was a great idea. It's the best thing since wireless.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

oViTynoT said:


> He won't need two if he has the FiOS actiontec router. It's the MOCA bridge already at the internet end. He'd just need one for the TiVo end.


I cheerfully stand corrected. Now knowing that MoCA is included with/in FIOS.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

xberk said:


> MOCA confusion continues. Strange that something that is so easy to hookup should be so confusing. I suppose it's that we don't discuss these things with any clarity since many of us have different providers, different systems and different terminology. Easy to get confused.
> 
> Meanwhile, my MOCA network is running fast and solid. The Time Warner techs who did my install were skeptical that it would work at all and I thought it would only work if I replaced the Time Warner 1ghz splitters with 2ghz ones. They were wrong. It works. And I was wrong. The 1ghz splitters did not need to be replaced. It must be that the Netgear MCA1001 can work below 1ghz .. MUST BE SO. I'm using (4) MCA1001's. One at the Cable modem and the other three at television set locations. None of these needed to be configured in anyway. They worked right out of the box. My longest cable run is about 150-175' .. So far no need for an amplifier on the cable line .. Loving that MOCA for now !! And Loving my TIVO Premiers. Just paid for Lifetime service on both of them. LONG LIVE TIVO !! (at least until I get my money's worth)


FiOS uses 1 Ghz splinters and MoCA works just fine through them. There are different frequencies you can set MoCA to use. But that is mainly so you can use multiple MoCA networks without interference or without interfering with other devices.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

is there a standard for MOCA where any brand equipment will be inter-operable with other brands or do we need to stick with one brand when setting things up?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's a standard, so the equipment should be inter-operable. I'm using Netgear and ActionTec models together with no issue.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Ok I'm going try to make this as clear as I can

I have a MoCA system coming soon.

Current setup


> My cable from outside ---2 way splitter===one leads to the Modem, 2nd lead goes through the cable 2 way filter then to a six way splitter(1 feeds Cable in the same room).


So the cable install would go like this?


> outside ---2 way splitter===one leads to the MoCa then out to the Modem, 2nd lead goes through the cable 2 way filter then to a six way splitter(1 feeds Cable in the same room)


The Ethernet Setup


> Modem ---wireless router in the next room(no coax)----back to a switch next to the Modem


Would I be able to feed the Ethernet from my switch? I would thank so, since the router is just a switch, right?

If I get MoCa filter it could go in front of the 2 way splitter , right?


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Basically what I need to know. Going by the 1st picture I don't have to connect the cable going to the Modem from the Cable out from the MoCA.

In other words the modem doesn't have to be in the same room has the First MoCA)what needs to connect is just the Enthernet cable of your network?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Ok I'm going try to make this as clear as I can
> 
> I have a MoCA system coming soon.
> 
> ...


It's not really clear what you're trying to describe. You only mention one MoCA device without explaining what you're trying to connect to what. No one's going to be able to give you useful assistance without a lot more specificity.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Basically what I need to know. Going by the 1st picture I don't have to connect the cable going to the Modem from the Cable out from the MoCA.
> 
> In other words the modem doesn't have to be in the same room has the First MoCA)what needs to connect is just the Enthernet cable of your network?


The Cable modem doesn't have to be fed from the coax from your MoCA bridge, but you obviously need to have the coax going into both of them. You can use a splitter instead if you prefer.

The MoCA bridge isn't doing anything when it passes-through. It's just a built in splitter that allows the MoCA device to use the cable, then splitting it off to your cable modem.

The MoCA bridge doesn't have to be in the same room as your cable modem, but the main use case is that someone has their router connected directly to the cable modem and the MoCA bridge connected to the router via Ethernet cable. This lets the MoCA bridge provide connectivity to the router to other MoCA devices connected over the coax.

They don't have to be in the same room but if you want to provide internet access to your connected device, your router needs to be connected to the cable modem and at least one MoCA bridge needs to be connected via Ethernet to the router. So if they're not in the same room then you need to have Ethernet cables running between the rooms.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

fyodor thank you. Should of made it clear I was asking about the first connected MoCA and the cable connection mostly. 

maybe I shouldn't of used quotes.  

I might need to move my router or run a coax out next to my router for the MoCA If a switch which is connected to the router wouldn't work to connect a MoCA to the router.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> fyodor thank you. Should of made it clear I was asking about the first connected MoCA and the cable connection mostly.
> 
> maybe I shouldn't of used quotes.
> 
> I might need to move my router or run a coax out next to my router for the MoCA If a switch which is connected to the router wouldn't work to connect a MoCA to the router.


If the MoCA is connected via Ethernet to your switch and that switch feeds via Ethernet into one of your router ports, it should work fine.

So for example you could have a setup like this.

Room A has router and cable modem. An Ethernet cable connects router A to a switch in room B.

Room B has the aforementioned switch with a computer connected to it. MoCA Bridge 1 is plugged into the coax and connects via Ethernet to the switch.

Room C has a Tivo. Coax is plugged into MoCA bridge 2 which has a pass-through that feeds into the Tivo. Ethernet port from the MoCA bridge feeds connects to the Tivo.

Under this scenario the Tivo will be able to connect to both the computer (Ethernet-MoCA bridge 1-coax-MoCA bridge 2-Ethernet-switch-computer) and the internet (Ethernet-MoCA bridge 2-coax-MoCA bridge 1-Ethernet-switch-ethernet-Router-cable modem).

If this isn't what you're describing, try to describe it with a similar level of detail to what I have above. People are are happy to help but you need to give more information about what you're doing.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Just like that thank you, about to connect now.

First Im going to use the CD and might do settings, I labeled each bridge just to keep everything in order.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> Just like that thank you, about to connect now.
> 
> First Im going to use the CD and might do settings, I labeled each bridge just to keep everything in order.


Glad to help. Enjoy!


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone know if MoCA 2.0 products are coming out anytime soon? 800 Mbps would be great over coax. Didn't they ratify the standard a year ago or so?


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

ShinySteelRobot said:


> Anyone know if MoCA 2.0 products are coming out anytime soon? 800 Mbps would be great over coax. Didn't they ratify the standard a year ago or so?


That 800 number I think refers to maximum network capacity rather than point-to-point. The point-to-point number is going to be more like 200Mb/s.

My understanding is that the first products are going to be for cable/satellite providers that want to distribute digital video across the home. I am not aware of any end-consumer products.

For the MoCA 1.0/1.1 devices it took a few years before there were dedicated consumer devices. When I first set up my Tivos in 2008 the only devices available were Actiontec MI424WR routers and NIM-100 bridges that had been made for TV providers like FIOS and then sold to liquidators.

Hopefully it won't take so long for MoCA 2.0.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

The install was easy, I did have to split the cable at one MoCA box cause the HD TiVo had Video issues coming out of the MoCA box.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

fyodor said:


> That 800 number I think refers to maximum network capacity rather than point-to-point. The point-to-point number is going to be more like 200Mb/s.
> 
> My understanding is that the first products are going to be for cable/satellite providers that want to distribute digital video across the home. I am not aware of any end-consumer products.
> 
> ...


I am not sure it would matter much because unless you have an Elite, you are going past the 100Mb\s of the ethernet port one the Premiere


----------

